# Alpine kiddos outside for the first time!



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

prospective buck???























































maybe.. lol
Heres Birch and the boys





































 didn't get to go to Re-start today, too much traffic, so here's what I spent today doing..haha


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh sooo cute :drool:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

They sure look full of life. Very handsome kids. I  the pic of Birch getting acquainted.

Deb Mc


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

send em to me right now.....  they are gorgeous


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Love those mid-air pics. they are adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are too cute! That first pic he looks like he is saying 'WOOOAHHHH where am I??????" haha priceless! They look like they were having a blast! And Birch is a very handsome fella!!!
I can't wait to have a chance and go out to stalk the kids with the camera. I always have to cram in a few shots here and there in between house work and cleaning stalls. Then yesterday it rained all day! I would have rather had snow then more rain!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Why....didn't I get to meet Birch. Almost feel cheated!  Next time. 
Those boys are so handsome! Prospective Buck (cant remember his name) stands like he knows he's somp'ten special!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh they are gorgeous kids and you captured them just so stunningly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You did it again Katrina...wow..wee....those pics ...are beautiful and so are your goats....that little buckling is a good choice for a prospect.... :wink: :hi5:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you didn't meet Birch?? darn! She must have been in the house, begging for attention..lol. SO deprived that girl is 

Bow Shock.."Bow"...I really like him, his sire is very nice, dams udder isn't so hot though, just need better attachments. She gives over a gallon a day, so I'll stop complaining 

Thanks again Pam and Stacey.. proud mama over here  

Any dairy goat people want to comment on Bo? He's the two tone.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

super wide and long. I like his regal look - be interested in seeing him as he grows.

he might toe out -- or he was slipping on the snow in that one picture.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome... :hi5: 

Gosh... he is really nice in my book and doesn't need the good udder himself....LOL :laugh: no just kidding...  How old is his Dam?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Angel is a 2 year old 2nd Freshener


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yep, time will tell. There's 3 ADGA shows up here this year, and I'm doing LA 
Fun stuff!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Katrina, those pictures are just beautiful. WOW :greengrin: I love them,  and I think he is beautiful and would be a wonderful buck for you. 
I love the action pictures also, you always do a great job.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

WOW!! They are gorgeous! If I raised Alpines I would be all over them! Congrats!


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey...a gal I work with just got on with BrownTrout taking pics for their calanders. Their calanders are of dogs, cats, goats, outhouses, lots of stuff. I have the goat one this year. I'll ask her how she got with them if your interested. She also has pics in some popular dog magazines too. You could totally do that.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

awesome, if you'd ask her, that'd be wonderful!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

really, any excuse..to not have to get a 'real' 9-5 job. LOL.


----------



## bleatinghearts (Feb 26, 2010)

Unless its a feed store...then you get to talk about animals allll day long!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah. now, I would definitely enjoy that


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you should send a picture into the National Goat Expo photo contest


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:drool:  Stunning!!  :drool: 
Wonderful job with the pictures.Beautiful Alpines! :drool:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Your kids are beautiful and the photos are gorgeous!

Jan


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Love these pics!!! Great shots!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Love the pics. I am so in love with your boy, (prospective buck). I think he would be a great addition to improve my girls. He is gorgeous. Level and wide in the rear. Just beautiful. Wish you were closer.........sigh.......


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Peggy- you're in Canada!! That's not far, it'd be a fun road trip! hey, I'll meet you half way! .. maybe Delta?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

hahahah...it would be a fun trip.. Delta is a long way from us. We are closer to Prince George, which actually makes it close to you but still a looooog way.........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yeah, about 2 thousand miles. LOL

How about shipping? It'd be about $250


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Katrina, I love your boy but really have to look closer to home.......sorry........


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

lol, don't blame ya!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful pics of a gorgeous pair of bucklings!

Tracy


----------

